# Bild dehnt Tabellenzelle



## Tribalman (17. September 2001)

Folgendes Problem: Wenn ich in eine Tabellenzelle von 40x40 Pixeln
ein Bild derselben Größe einfüge, dann dehnt sich die betroffene
Zelle (zumindest in der Höhe) auf gut 45 pixel aus. Wohlgemerkt, die
Zelle, nicht das Bild. Wieso bloß. Typischer Anfängerfehler, oder
wie?

Vielleicht riskiert Ihr ja mal ´nen Blick.

 :edit: 

Link rausgenommen

 :edit:  

Die Tabellen im linken und rechten Frame sind höhenmäßig beide gleich
angelegt - das Ergfebnis ist (wie man sieht) aber leider
unterschiedlich.

thx im Vorraus
Tribalman


----------



## Deemax (18. September 2001)

Ja merkmürdig, aber mit einer Höhe von 42px passt die  zweite Tabelle.


----------



## Tribalman (18. September 2001)

Ja - Ich werd´s notfalls halt so dengeln, daß es passt.
Wurmt mich aber schon, daß ich nicht weiß woran´s liegt.
Im Prinzip ist das doch ´ne billige Sache, ein Bild in ´ne
Tabelle einzufügen. Ist bestimmt ein saudoofer Fehler...

... find´ ihn bloß nicht 

Danke an alle, die da vielleicht mal ´nen Blick drauf werfen.

Thx.


----------



## Shiivva (20. September 2001)

*also*

wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das "Problem" hier folgendes:

<TABLE border=1 width=160 height=300 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0>

und zwar im speziellen: border=1

ich weiss nicht warum, aber sobald du einen border auswählst, breitet
sich das ganze aus.

Nimm zum Test mal ein Lineal halte es genau unter einen "Knopf",
mach dann border="0" und Du siehst, wie sich der Knopf (bzw. die Zelle) nach oben bewegt.


----------



## bdragon (20. September 2001)

Du begehst einen Rechenfehler bei deiner Konstruktion.

Und zwar hast Du die Tabelle mit 300px definiert.
aber dabei vergessen das jeder Rahmen um eine Zelle zusätlich eine Wert von 1 dazu adiert

Tabelle 
Rahmen1   =1
Zelle 1   =20
Rahmen2   =1
Zelle 2   =20 (nach enthält zudem einen Zeilenumbruch) deshalb verschiebt sich die Grösse nach untendiesen habe ich herausgerechnet)
Rahmen3   =1
Zelle 4   =40
Rahmen4   =1
Zelle 5   =40
Rahmen5   =1
Zelle 5   =40
Rahmen6   =1
Zelle 6   =40
Rahmen7   =1
Zelle 7   =40
Rahmen8   =1
Zelle 8   =40
Rahmen9   =1
Zelle 9   =20
Rahmen10  =1

Insgesamt also alleine 10px auf den Rahmen + 300px die Zellen deshalb ist die Tabelle grösser als Du sie definiert hast.

Rahmen werden immer mit gerechnet.
Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.

bdragon


----------



## Shiivva (20. September 2001)

*ja,*

so ähnlich meinte ich das oben auch....


----------



## Tribalman (20. September 2001)

*thxalot*

Jaaaaa! :| 

Geht doch! Ist schon verrückt: ich hatte Tableborder bloß auf 1
gesetzt, um meine Tabellenaufteilung zu begutachten. Normalerweise
hab ich natürlich border=0 und keine Probleme.

Allerdings: Setzt man bei einer leeren Tabellenzelle den Border von
0 auf 1, liegt der Rand quasi "in" der Zelle. Da in meinem Fall aber
die Zelle komplett von dem Bild ausgefüllt war, addiert sich der
border dazu.

Anyway, Euch beiden herzlichen Dank.

Tribalman


----------

